# Life Style Club > Desi Recipes >  Top secret: KFC

## RAHEN

KFC-  Bean Salad 

Ingredients 
------------ 
1 16-oz can green beans (Blue Lake or some good quality) 
1 16-oz can wax beans 
1 16-oz can kidney beans 
1 medium green pepper, sliced and chopped 
1 medium-sized white onion sliced and cut up 
1/2 cup vegetable oil 
1/2 cup cider vinegar 
3/4 cup sugar 
1 1/2 teaspoons salt 
1/2 teaspoon black pepper 

Directions 
------------ 
1) Drain and rinse kidney beans well. 

2) Drain additional beans and combine all ingredients together. Marinate and refrigerate overnight. 

3) Bean salad tastes better after 3 or 4 days. 

Makes about 7 cups. 

*****************************************

KFC- Cole Slaw 

Ingredients 
------------ 

8 cups finely chopped cabbage (about 1 head) 
1/4 cup shredded carrot (1 medium carrot) 
2 tablespoons minced onion 
1/3 cup granulated sugar 
1/2 teaspoon salt 
1/8 teaspoon pepper 
1/4 cup milk 
1/2 cup mayonnaise 
1/4 cup buttermilk 
1 1/2 tablespoons white vinegar 
2 1/2 tablespoons lemon juice 


Directions 
-------------- 

1. Be sure cabbage and carrots are chopped up into very fine pieces 
(about the size of rice). 
2. Combine the sugar, salt, pepper, milk, mayonnaise, buttermilk, 
vinegar, and lemon juice in a large bowl and beat until smooth. 
3. Add the cabbage, carrots, and onion, and mix well. 
4. Cover and refrigerate for at least 2 hours before serving. 

Serves 10-12.

----------


## RAHEN

KFC-  Cole Slaw Fat Free 
Ingredients 
------------- 

1 cup fat free Miracle Whip 
1/4 cup sugar 
8 cups cabbage, finely minced 
1/4 cup carrot, shredded then minced 
2 tablespoons minced onion 


Directions 
----------- 
1. Combine Miracle Whip with sugar in a large bowl. Mix well 
with electric beater until sugar is dissolved. 
2. Add cabbage, carrot, and onion, and toss well. Be sure 
cabbage and carrot are chopped into very small pieces, about 
the size of rice. 
3. Cover and chill for at least two hours before serving. 

Serves 8. 



*****************************************

KFC- Honey BBQ Wings

Ingredients 
------------- 

Sauce 
1 1/4 cup ketchup 
1/3 cup white vinegar 
1/4 cup molasses 
1/4 cup honey 
1 teaspoon liquid smoke 
1/2 teaspoon salt 
1/4 teaspoon onion powder 
1/4 teaspoon chili powder 

6 to 8 cups vegetable shortening 
1 egg, beaten 
1 cup milk 
2 cups all-purpose flour 
2 1/2 teaspoons salt 
3/4 teaspoon pepper 
3/4 teaspoon MSG 
20 chicken wing pieces 


Directions 
------------ 

1. Combine the sauce ingredients in a small saucepan over medium 
heat. Stir until ingredients are well combined and bring to a boil. 
Then reduce heat and simmer uncovered for 15 to 20 minutes. 

2. As sauce is simmering, heat up 6 to 8 cups of shortening in 
a deep fryer set to 350 degrees. 

3. Combine the beaten egg with the milk in a small bowl. 

4. In another small bowl, combine the flour, salt, pepper, and MSG. 

5. When shorteningl is hot, dip each wing first in the flour mixture, 
then into the milk and egg mixture, and back into the flour. Arrange 
wings on a plate until each one is coated with batter. 

6. Fry the wings in the shortening for 9 to 12 minutes or until light 
golden brown. If you have a small fryer, you may wish to fry 10 of 
the wings at a time. Drain on paper towels or a rack. 

7. When the sauce is done, brush the entire surface of each wing with 
a light coating of sauce. Serve immediately. 

Makes 2 to 4 servings (20 wings). 

Tidbits 
Liquid smoke is a flavoring found near the barbecue sauces and 
marinades. Use hickory-flavored liquid smoke if you have a choice. 
MSG is monosodium glutamate, the solid form of a natural amino acid 
found in many vegetables. It can be found in stores in the spice 
sections and as the brand name Accent flavor enhancer. MSG is an 
important component of many KFC items. 


*************************************

KFC - Macaroni & Cheese 

Ingredients 
------------- 

6 cups water 
1 1/3 cups elbow macaroni 
4 ounces Velveeta cheese 
1/2 cup shredded cheddar cheese 
2 tablespoons whole milk 
1/4 teaspoon salt 


Directions 
------------ 

1. Bring water to a boil over high heat in a medium saucepan. 
Add elbow macaroni to the water and cook it for 10 to 12 minutes 
or until tender, stirring occasionally. 

2. While the macaroni is boiling, prepare the cheese sauce by 
combining the remaining ingredients in a small saucepan over 
low heat. Stir often as the cheese melts into a smooth consistency. 

3. When the macaroni is done, strain it and then pour it back into 
the same pan, without the water. 

4. Add the cheese sauce to the pan and stir gently until the 
macaroni is well coated with the cheese. Serve immediately while hot. 

Makes about 3 servings.

----------


## RAHEN

KFC- Potato Salad 

Ingredients 
------------ 

2 pounds russet potatoes 
1 cup mayonnaise 
4 teaspoons sweet pickle relish 
4 teaspoons sugar 
2 teaspoons minced white onion 
2 teaspoons prepared mustard 
1 teaspoon vinegar 
1 teaspoon minced celery 
1 teaspoon diced pimentos 
1/2 teaspoon shredded carrot 
1/4 teaspoon dried parsley 
1/4 teaspoon pepper 
dash salt 

Directions 
------------- 
1. Lightly peel the potatoes (you don't have to get all of the 
skin off) then chop them into bite-size pieces and boil in 6 cups 
of boiling, salted water for 7 to10 minutes. The potato chuncks 
should be tender, yet slightly tough in the middle when done. 
Drain and rinse potatoes with cold water. 

2. In a medium bowl, combine remaining ingredients and whisk until 
smooth. 

3. Poured drained potatoes into a large bowl. Pour the dressing 
over the potatoes and mix until well combined. 

4. Cover and chill for at least 4 hours. Overnight is best. 

Makes 6 cups (about 8 servings). 


*******************************************

KFC- Refrigerator Rolls 

Ingredients 
--------------- 
1 cup shortening 
1 cup sugar 
1 cup mashed potatoes 
1 quart milk 
1 cake yeast 
10 to 12 cups flour 
1 teaspoon baking soda 
1 teaspoon salt 
2 teaspoons baking powder 

Directions 
-------------- 

1) Preheat oven to 400?F. Cream shortening and sugar until light 
and fluffy. Add potatoes and cream again. 

2) In separate pot, heat milk to lukewarm, and dissolve yeast. Pour milk mixture into shortening, sugar and potatoes. Add enough flour(about 4 cups) to make like cake dough consistency. Stir in salt. Cover. 

3) Let rise2 hours, stir in balance of flour (about 6 to 7 cups), baking soda and baking powder to make like biscuit dough--knead. 

4) Cover and refrigerate 1/2 hour, make into rolls. Let rise until double in size. Bake about 15-20 minutes. 

5) Refrigerate and use over 5 or 6 days. 

Makes 24 rolls. 

*****************************************

KFC-  Puffy Meat Patties 


Ingredients 
------------- 

3 egg yolks 
8 ounces ground beef 
1 teaspoon salt 
1/4 teaspoon baking powder 
1 teaspoon black pepper 
1 Tablespoon (more or less) minced parsley 
1 small onion grated or finely chopped 
3 egg whites, beaten until soft peaks form 
vegetable shortening or oil 

Directions 
-------------- 

1) Beat yolks until they are lemon-colored. Add the ground beef, 
salt, baking powder, pepper, parsley and onion. Mix thoroughly. 
Last, fold in the stiffly beaten egg whites and blend gently. 

2) In a 10-inch skillet heat about 1/8 inch of shortening until hot. 

3) Spoon heaping teaspoons of the meat mixture into medium heat 
skillet. Let cook about 2 minutes on each side-- do not turn 
meat until browned on first side (cook to 165 F 
internal temperature). Serve as soon as done with potatoes, 
vegetables, or as desired. 

Serves 4 to 6.

----------


## glimmering_candle

oooooooooooooooooooo





WOW
YAR
ITS COOOOOOOOOOOOL
NOCE SHARIN'
KEEP SHARIN' SIS !

----------


## Endurer

awww thats a real top secret there  :Big Grin:  Thanks for sharing it here sis  :Smile: 

Do you have the recipe for hot-shots and zingers?

----------


## Omar

Wow Very nice Appi 

Yeh KFC Waley Itney Acheey Kub Sey hogaye  :Big Grin:  ?

Mujh Ko Chicken Fillet Chahye Wahan to millta tha But Pak mein nahin Millta  :Frown:

----------


## RAHEN

Thanks 4 liking all of ya

@*brother endurer:* Actually they opened half the window .. thats why i dont have recipe for these... but after search for zinger i got one..and there is twister one also but other one i didnot get.

*ZINGERS  * 
Ingredients
1/3 cup beef broth
1 lb ground chuck (80/20)
1 lb mild Italian sausage (uncased)
1 sm. Vidalia or sweet onion, finely chopped
1/4 tsp. ground cumin
1 8 oz. pkg. Velveeta mild Mexican cheese, 1/2" cubes
1 ea. loaf pumpernickel and rye cocktail bread
1 6 oz. bottle Louisiana or favorite hot sauce

Method
In a large skillet over medium heat, add broth, beef, and sausage. Break up the meat mixture while cooking with spatula, turning often until beef is no longer pink.

Reduce heat to simmer, add onion and cumin, continuing to simmer for about 10 minutes or until the onion is clear and liquid is reduced.

Drain and return to skillet (don't turn off the stove), add cheese, stirring until smooth. Remove frome heat and cover.

Rreheat oven to 400°F.

On an ungreased cookie sheet (two if you have them), lay out bread evenly without touching.

To each, add a tablespoon of mixture and bake for 10 minutes or until lightly glazed.
Sprinkle with a drop (or five) of LOUISIANA hot sauce and enjoy!  :Big Grin: 


*KFC- Twisters Recipe* 
This is just how KFC serves them in Australia. Very yummy 

CRISPY STRIPS
500 g skinless chicken breasts
vegetable oil (for deep frying)
MARINADE
4 cups water
1 teaspoon salt
1 teaspoon msg
COATING
1 egg, beaten
1 cup milk
2 cups plain flour
3 teaspoons salt
1 teaspoon pepper
1 1/2 tablespoons paprika
1 tablespoon Mexican chili powder
1 teaspoon msg (isn't really important it just adds extra flavour)
TWISTER
1 cup lettuce, shredded
1 tomato, diced
salt, pepper
mayonnaise
6 tortillas (like yiros bread but thinner)
6 servings

Method

1. Trim any excess skin or fat from the chicken breasts.
2. Slice the chicken breasts into nice size strips (approximately 1/2 inch x 3-4 inches).
3. Combine the water, salt and MSG for the marinade in a large bowl and place chicken in to set for 20 minutes.
4. Turn the strips once while they are marinating.
5. Combine the beaten egg and milk and a bit of pepper in a medium size bowl.
6. In a small plastic bag combine the remaining ingredients (flour, salt, pepper, paprika, Mexican chille and MSG) and shake.
7. At this time you can start to preheat the oil in a deep-fryer to 220 deg.
8. When the chicken has been marinating for 20 minutes, transfer each piece to paper towels so that excess liquid can drain off.
9. Using about ten strips at once, place the chicken in the bag with the flouer and shake the bag until the strips of chicken are coated.
10. Place them on a plate.
11. Once they have been coated with the flour mixture dip them in the egg and milk mixture individualy and them back into the bag for another shake.
12. Be sure to try and get as much coating on each strip.
13. If you wish you can coat them again if you want a thicker coating.
14. Drop the strips, 5-6 at a time into the hot oil.
15. They should only take a couple of minutes depending on how you like your chicken.
16. Be sure to stir when frying so the strips don't stick together.
17. Remove the chicken from the oil and allow them to drain on paper towels for a couple of minutes.
18. Heat the tortilla bread in a frying pan on each side until it is nice and warm but not crispy, then remove from the pan.
19. Place about 3-4 (depending on size) krispy strips on the tortilla bread.
20. Then add the tomato and mayonnaise.
21. Put plenty of pepper and salt on the mayonnaise.
22. Then add the lettuce.
23. Roll up and serve.

This recipe got great reviews as far as tasting like KFC..






@*omar bhaijaan :* jab se me ne poocha...  :Big Grin: 

*KFC- Spicy Chicken Fillet Burgers*
50 min 40 min prep 

Ingredients  
1  large chicken breast  
1  tablespoon salt  
1  teaspoon msg  
Flour ingredients 
100  g all-purpose flour  
1  teaspoon black pepper  
1/2  teaspoon onion salt  
1/2  teaspoon garlic  
1/2  teaspoon chicken stock powder  
1/2  teaspoon paprika  
1/2  teaspoon chili powder  
 eggs, whisked  
 hamburger buns  
 lettuce  
 mayonnaise  

Method

Put chicken on chopping board and slice down middle with your knife longways (as if chopping down a tree) youll then have 2 thinner chicken breasts Marinate them in water (just enough to cover the chicken) with salt and msg for about 1/2 hour (I boil the water to dissolve then cool) Mix Flour ingredients. 

Dry breasts with kitchen towell and dip into mix, then dip into either egg whisked with a small amount of milk (for a lighter coating) or just egg and then back into the mix. 

Deep fry for 8 minutes and place on more paper towells. 

Warm burger buns, add lettuce, mayonnaise and insert 1 burger. enjoy  :Smile:

----------


## Muzna

wow cooool reciepe's thank u for sharing RAHEN by the way MSG stands for what????

----------


## Omar

Thnx Thnx i will Try IT Out Thnx Soo Much

----------


## RAHEN

@*Muzna buddy* : MSG is a type of salt...

monosodium glutamate
A white crystalline powder, resembling coarse salt. It is commonly known as MSG and is derived from an amino acid called glutamic acid (glutamate). This natural amino acid is found in seaweed, vegetables, cereal gluten, and the residue of sugar beets. MSG is a popular flavor enhancer in Japanese and Chinese cooking. It has no distinct flavor of its own, but has the ability to intensify the flavor of savory foods. Some people react negatively to MSG and experience dizziness, headache, flushing or burning sensations. 



welcome both of u.. :Smile: 

update will be done soon...

----------


## Miss_Sweet

wooow ! thanks for sharing

----------


## RAHEN

welcome sisooo..

----------


## RAHEN

*KFC Gravy*
The Gravy used to be made fresh with the Cracklings. Now it comes in a pouch and all you have to do is add water. Thank god for modified starch products.

*Ingredients:* 
1 1/2  tablespoons Butter shortening, melted3  tablespoons of original breading flour2  tablespoons all-purpose flour1  can campbell condensed chicken stock1  can water
*Method:*
First we are going to make a roux with the melted shortening (butter) and 1 1/2 tablespoon of *breading flour.Cook this over low heat for 10 to 15 minutes or until the roux browns in color to resemble a nice milk chocolate color.Once the mixture turns brown remove it from the heat and add the remaining flour stiring to make a paste. Slowly add the liquid (s) whisking together the paste and liquid.Bring the mixture to a boil and boil for 2 minutes reduce the heat and allow the mixture to thicken which should take about 3 to 5 minutes. Stiring constantaly. Mixture will burn if left unattended. 
*That is just the flour that you use to bread the chicken with.


*********************************
*KFC Chicken*

*Ingredients*

4  pieces chicken quarters3/4  cup flour1  tablespoon salt1  tablespoon pepper2  teaspoons msg1 1/2  teaspoons paprika

*Method*
Pre-Heat Oven 375fCut chicken into 8 pieces(4 legs and 4 thighs)In a zip lock bag mix all dry ingredients.Wet chicken and put one or two pieces at a time in zip lock bag and shake well.Then put on an oiled pan. Use Conola or Peanut oil so your chicken will not stick. Bake aprx: 40-50 min untill chicken is done. Half way through spoon oil from pan on chicken to brown properly


**********************************
*Kfc Fried Chicken*

*Ingredient * 

1  broiler-fryer chicken, cut up3  cups water1  tablespoon salt1  teaspoon msg2  teaspoons onion powder2 (6  g) packages dry instant chicken broth (Do Not Use Canned)2  teaspoons seasoning salt1/2  teaspoon black pepper1  cup flour

*Method*

Cover chicken with mixture of water and salt. Chill in bowl for least 1 hour.Combine herbs, onion powder, seasoned salt, instant chicken broth, and pepper in a blender and mix well.Place this mixture in a bowl.Add the flour to this bowl.Mix flour and seasonings well.Remove chicken from water, and dip it into the flour mixture coat well.Place coated pieces on a plate for 5 minutes.Pressure cook 10 psi 10 minutes Note: Find the Fines Herbs if you can.It makes a great deal of difference. Steve.


**********************************

*KFC Mashed Potatoes*

The mashed potatoes are served and made by mix. It comes in a bag just add water and butter. Many people just come to KFC to get these potatoes and gravy.

*Ingredients* 

2 1/2  cups idaho potato flakes1/2  cup margarine2  tablespoons butter2 1/2  cups hot water3/4  cup milk1  teaspoon salt

*Method*

Heat water add butter and margarine till melted.Add the salt and cook for 2 minutes.Add the flakes and mix till it looks like regular potatoes.Add milk to proper consistency.Serve with gravy.

********************************

*KFC Chicken Secret Spices*

I've never tried this, just saw it on another board and had to snatch it up! There are actually 11 spices in the above combination, but an additional 3 ingredients were necessary to get that special flavor.

*Ingredients*

1  tablespoon rosemary1  tablespoon oregano1  tablespoon ground sage1  teaspoon powdered ginger1  teaspoon marjoram1 1/2  teaspoons thyme3  tablespoons packed brown sugar3  tablespoons dry minced parsley1  teaspoon pepper1  tablespoon paprika2  tablespoons garlic salt2  tablespoons onion salt2  tablespoons chicken bouillon powder or 4 chicken bouillon cubes, crushed1  package lipton cup tomato soup mix

*Method*
Place all ingredients in blender and pulse for 3-4 minutes to grind well.Store in an airtight container.Makes about 3/4 cup.To use with flour, add 1 oz mix to 1 cup of flour for coating chicken.


******************************
*Kfc Extra Tasty Crispy Chicken*

Chicken fried in a tasty coating. This dish has been a work in progress.  The original cooking temperature says 350 degrees but my deep fryer designates 360. So, you may need to adjust this to your fryer. Hope you enjoy trying it.

* Ingredients* 
1  whole frying chicken, cut up6  cups vegetable oil (to 8 cups)
*Marinade* 
4  cups water1  tablespoon salt1/2  teaspoon msg
*Coating* 
1  egg, beaten1  cup milk2  cups all-purpose flour2 1/2  teaspoons salt3/4  teaspoon fresh ground black pepper3/4  teaspoon msg1  teaspoon garlic powder1  teaspoon onion powder1  teaspoon poultry seasoning1 1/2  teaspoons italian seasoning1/4  teaspoon nutmeg1/4  teaspoon allspice1/4  teaspoon sage

*Method*
Trim any excess skin and fat from the chicken pieces. Preheat the oil in a deep-fryer to 350-360°.Combine the water, salt and MSG for the marinade in a large bowl. Add the chicken to the bowl and let it sit for 20 minutes. Turn the chicken a couple times as it marinates.Combine the beaten egg and milk in a medium bowl. In another medium bowl, combine the remaining coating ingredients (flour, salt, pepper and MSG).When the chicken has marinated, transfer each piece to paper towels so that excess liquid can drain off. Working with one piece at a time, first coat the chicken with the dry flour mixture, then the egg and milk mixture, and then back into the flour. Be sure that each piece is coated very generously. Stack the chicken on a plate or cookie sheet until each piece has been coated.Drop the chicken, one piece at a time into the hot oil. Fry half of the chicken at a time (4 pieces) for 12 to 15 minutes, or until it is golden brown. You should be sure to stir the chicken around halfway through the cooking time so that each piece cooks evenly.Remove the chicken to a rack or towels to drain for about 5 minutes before eating

----------


## Endurer

Thank you so much sis.  :Smile:  Mujeh bohat acha laga k apne itni mehnat ker k recipes ko aketha kiya or post kiya.  :Smile:

----------


## RAHEN

u r welcome brother..for u no problem... :Smile: .. i remember how u helped me through many problems.. :Smile:

----------


## villies

I like to eat Zinger

but ap ne kuch ziada hi secrets batadiye hian Kentky Fried Chiken ke 
aisa na ho keye ap per case kardain  :Big Grin:

----------


## RAHEN

aisa na kaho...waise bhi Admin hai na.. :Big Grin: ..agar aisa kuch hota tau Admin khud he band kar dete.. :Smile:

----------


## villies

heheheheh  :Big Grin: 
yes..

----------


## landsick22

i love kfc man

----------


## RAHEN

great to know...but which food item do u prefer...?

----------

